# Insect  Furries?



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 16, 2009)

It just hit me! Where are all the insect furries? I just do not see them that much and really I not sure there are insect furries on this site. Which is weird I guest, but arenâ€™t anthropomorphic bugs count as a type of furry?


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a bug pokÃ©mon persona, if that counts. :v


----------



## X (Apr 16, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Which is weird I guess, but donâ€™t anthropomorphic bugs count as a type of furry?



no, being furry implies fur, there are different classifications to deal with these differences:

furies: furry anthropomorphic creatures with human like characteristics. (fur)

scalies: anthropomorphic reptiles or dinosaurs. (scales)

avians: anthropomorphic or non anthro birds or other feathered creatures. (feathers)

there is no current term for anthropomorphic bugs and insects.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 16, 2009)

I've seen insect furs out there, although Half does have a point... But strictly speaking we all fall under the general umbrella of furs, so they would, too. It's only when you start sub-categorizing that they don't.

But I have seen a couple, although yeah, they are pretty rare..!


----------



## FlamedramonX20 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am only part bug, and some people are creeped out by my wasp tail. I guess a general dislike/fear of insects/arachnids or any other land dwelling invertebrate leads to a lack of insectoid fursonae. There is an FA user (cant remember her/his username) somewhere that has a spider fursona and thats the most I've seen other than myself


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 16, 2009)

There was a very brief part in The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy that included an insect/alien secretary, if anyone remembers that. The description sounded oddly attractive to me but I never went further.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 16, 2009)

I thought I saw someone around here with an insectoid fursona, but I dont' remember the name. 

I think a big reason why bugs aren't common is because they don't really seem to think or have personalities like the typical animals.  That makes it significantly harder to personify them.


----------



## Seas (Apr 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I thought I saw someone around here with an insectoid fursona, but I dont' remember the name.



A name I know it is one , is named ETC .
Don't remember anyone else though...


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't enjoy insect anthros. There not furry tho.


----------



## Elessara (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2075873/ < Neat...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1606379/ < Cool looking...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/246382/ < Really cute for a bug girl...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2080957/ < Actually has couple bug characters...

Here's a couple I found after a quick search...


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 16, 2009)

Its hard to picture a bug the size of humans, or bigger. Everyones sonas matches that of the animal, makes it a little more realistic I guess.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually, if insects WERE the size of humans they would be crushed under their own weight. There's a reason they are the size they are. 

Of course, if canine anthros existed they would be about as smart as a dog, too. Plausibility must be suspended within the fandom, I think. Except for those who really get into the biology and create something unique. 

Probably the biggest reason that insects are not common fursonas is because they aren't sexy. (well, to most...)


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2009)

Rodo said:


> Probably the biggest reason that insects are not common fursonas is because they aren't sexy. (well, to most...)


Most people dont find ANY type of animal sexy.
Wow, this is the first time I can find myself disagreeing with you.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 16, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> Most people dont find ANY type of animal sexy.
> Wow, this is the first time I can find myself disagreeing with you.



Really?  I was not aware, though I just noticed my quote in your signature! We'll have to chat on AIM. 

Just to clarify; I meant that most people _within the fandom_ don't find insects sexy. Besides that, 'most' is just supposed to imply that there are *some *who do. Because let's not deny it. There's enough xenophiles out there, there's got to be a fair number of entophiles too! [/pedantic]


----------



## Slade (Apr 16, 2009)

I never liked or will like anthropomorphic insects. Some insects mate by jabbing it right through the carapace of the female and just blowing their load into her bloodstream. Now go and try to write a pr0n fic centered around that. Just try.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 16, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> no, being furry implies fur, there are different classifications to deal with these differences:
> 
> furies: furry anthropomorphic creatures with human like characteristics. (fur)
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I have some suggestions for it:

-buggies (don't mistake it for the car model)
-creepy walkies (since they're antropomorphic, they wouldn't be crawling)


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 16, 2009)

I like furries, scalies, beakies, skinnies (dinosaurs & elephants, etc), and *chitinies*!


----------



## pediachnid (Dec 27, 2017)

i know im new but may I weigh in here? being a bold jumping spider myself


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 27, 2017)

Damn it, just realized this is a necro'd thread.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Damn it, just realized this is a necro'd thread.


Yall brought it back to life!!!! A MIRACLE!!!!


----------



## pediachnid (Dec 27, 2017)

its like watching a tardigrade come back!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 27, 2017)

Closing the 8-year necro'd thread


----------

